# ku anolog



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

Where is there a place (Sat) i can check to see if i have my anolog KU on my new C/KU feedhorn setup right?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

AMC9 TP19 V is a test card for KU


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you, now to put the dish back into place ,reinstall feedhorn and hope i can see some thing in KU before i try a FTA receiver. I am trying to get ready for a long cold winter.


----------

